# Sad day :(



## kimbi (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sad today. I live on a farm, I am used to animals dyeing, I've been saddened by the loss of beloved dogs and cats, but my little baby Athansor died today. I feel like a crazy person being this upset. I'm alone in my turtle/tortoise love in my family. About 4 weeks ago an unusual winter ice storm hit our area resulting in widespread power outages. My family (including Athansor) stayed at the fireplace and we where able to keep the house at 40â€¢F for about 2 days before power was restored. I kept him touching my skin, kept my kiddos under mountains of blankets. I followed vet instructions and when power was on back to his lights. I could not get him to eat, he barley moved. I am heartbroken to loose my little fiend, but hate that the proses drug out doe so long, he was so sick. Anyway, I found this forum. I don't have a tortoise anymore, but I thought you guys might understand my loss.


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Dec 31, 2013)

;( I am so sorry


----------



## ascott (Dec 31, 2013)

So so very sad and I am sorry you and your friend went through this...


----------



## kimbi (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you guys for the kind words.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2013)

That is just so sad. We understand completely, and we all feel your loss. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## kezilulu (Dec 31, 2013)

Posts like this make me so sad/worry about my little guy, only had him a week but would be heartbroken if anything happened to him.
So sorry for your loss but you did everything you could!
xXx


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Yes, we do understand.


----------



## Blakem (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sorry for this loss. I can't imagine going through that. I'm glad you found us so that you can plan for the future. I live in California and never expect the unexpected, especially with weather. So I would have been so anxious as to what to do. I'll say a prayer for you and your little guy. I like to think that we all see our beloved animals again someday. It's humbling. You did all that you could in your power and I'm sure your little one had a great life with you.


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

Losing a pet is sad and emotional for sure, especially tortoises more than most animals because they are so innocent and gentle, sorry for your loss. If we are humble and honest to share our stories, many of us have experienced disasters that resulted in a loss of a tortoise. That's one of the reasons why my screen name is savethetortoise, 20 years ago I had two perfect high yellow leopards and my mother in law mistakenly put them in a glass aquarium in direct sunlight with no shelter, she thought they would be safe, they died from over heating. My daughters and I were devastated and I didn't get another tortoise for years after. I regret waiting so long to get another tortoise. My advice is to invest in a good generator then get another tortoise, it's a new year and your tortoise would want you to have another tortoise because you got the love


----------



## mctlong (Dec 31, 2013)

Very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## AZtortMom (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## kimbi (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you for the personal story. I hadn't even realized, you are right, I feel guilty. I have been so judgmental of those who carelessly invest in any cute animal without doing their homework on what it takes to keep them safe and healthy. I am 35 years old, I can't recall a power outage ever, and thought if it happened we could drive to a hotel or grandma's. This storm left thousands of us in the dark and cold, the roads were not passable for days. I had not thought of a generator, but that's a great idea. I will get another, I'm thinking a little bigger and heartier. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 31, 2013)

*hugs* You did your best and even though in the end it was not enough do not be guilty about it. Things happen and that's how we learn. Thank you for sharing your story with us.,


----------



## kathyth (Dec 31, 2013)

It sounds like you did absolutely everything you could to protect your baby.
I have lost a tortoise and it is heartwrenching.
I am very sorry for your loss!
You are among friends who feel with you.
[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 31, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Dec 31, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss .


----------



## Laura (Dec 31, 2013)

If you decide to get another.... think about what to do next time when the power goes out... Hot water bottles, the hot hands packet warmers... or a battery operated? heater? just for them... they have battery socks to keep warm..
sorry for the loss.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm glad you find this forum, there are tons of folks here who understand exactly what you're going through. I've also lost plenty of pets over the years, but nothing affected me quite like losing a baby tortoise.... just something about these crazy little shelled creatures....

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 9, 2014)

Condolences on your loss...come spring, why get another to share your love?

European tortoises do better than Africans here in the USA, so consider a Hermann's or a northern variety of Greek, perhaps. If they get down to 40, they just go to sleep, but wake up once allowed to warm up, while tropicals are adversely affected by chills, sometimes lethally.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I do believe you will have another tortoise coming. Maybe you will have better luck with the weather this time and you may consider some contingency plan/preparation plan for situation like this for happening again.

You Take Care and best luck to you and your future Tort pet.


----------



## ascott (Jan 9, 2014)

> European tortoises do better than Africans here in the USA, so consider a Hermann's or a northern variety of Greek, perhaps. If they get down to 40, they just go to sleep, but wake up once allowed to warm up, while tropicals are adversely affected by chills, sometimes lethally.



What a perfect share here....again, I am so very sorry for you having to have this experience....


----------

